# Switched to Orijen, PEEE YEEEW!!!! Was that you Cash???



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Hmm, i dont know much about orejin besides for it being a good food. it was in my top 3 choices before i switched joey. Unfortiunatly i went with Acana first and that was a disaster and then fromm, which is great now and hes 100% on it. The reason i did the switch was because Joey had nasty gas on the food he was on before and we couldnt handle it any longer!! on Fromm Joey hasent had a stinky butt since


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

How much are you feeding? You should likely be feeding much less that you were giving of Pro Plan. I hate the smell of doggy farts. Ick! His belly and GI tract might get used to the food and get better!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo has been on Orijen since he's been with us (did you know the bags are 100% recyclable? I just learned that from a colleague). He started on the fish and last month we tried the Adult Formula (it's the cheapest and not smelly like the fish) but he got bad gas and soft stool on it, so we've switched him back to fish. I think it's not the Orijen though, I think he's got an issue with poultry. He's back on fish and is doing fine. It is very rich and apparently some dogs need a lot of time to adjust. 

If I've learned anything on this board it is that dogs are all so unique in their reactions to food, so I hope you find something that you are happy with.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

How often does it happen? It would be pretty hard to tolerate if it didn't go away. Was your dog having problems on ProPlan?


----------



## RyanTX (Jun 30, 2010)

He wasn't holding his weight on pro plan. As soon as we started on Orijen, he filled out nicely. It has been a lot better now that we are on his second week, the first few days were bad!! How long would you give it untill you switch? We have been on it less than two weeks?


----------



## Luvmygoldenboy (Sep 12, 2010)

*Fromm LBP*

Originally, my then 3 month old Cash was on Blue Buffalo - LBP, he was too gassy and "pudding-type" stool - gross. Then at 4 mos. we switched to Innova, but stool was way too soft (we actually returned the bag after using half), a pet store near us (Animals n Things) let us return it without a receipt - YAY!. Now Cash is 5 months old and Fromm LBP is the winner! He is at a perfect weight, and he is good in the stool and gas department. Hope this helps.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

If I'm remembering correctly, Orijen has a very high protein content.

I'm having other issues with it, but I can vouch for Fromm's LBP (looks like Molly may be allergic to this) and their ALS food to not be gas producing, with my girls.


----------

